# Blizzard and Snow Storm in the Same Week



## Excavator nut (Jan 1, 2010)

Just finished 43.5 hours of plowing from the great blizzard of 2010 to another storm forcasting 10-20 inches. Here in DC-Baltimore region this kind of snow is not known.
In the last storm about 27 inches fell and my plow truck got stuck 12 times, I had a J/D 410 4wd backhoe at my disposal. Ended up using it to finish the job. This one crazy winter, long hours but plenty of bucks.


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

how is it down there pretty well cleaned up at this point?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bchurch05;992316 said:


> how is it down there pretty well cleaned up at this point?


:laughing: maybe itll be cleaned up by april


----------



## Excavator nut (Jan 1, 2010)

No, the highway in many places are still snow packed. The snow is so deep that a call to all loader/operator has gone out because the plows can't push the piles back any further. Snow is forecasted to start tomorrow 12:00 pm for the next 18-24 hours. So I am resting/feeding up for the next big push


----------



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2008)

I got a call from someone down near Fredrick said there is no snowblowers to be found anywhere....Maybe I should load up my 35 blowers I have here and come down and sell them???


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

Excavator nut;992419 said:


> No, the highway in many places are still snow packed. The snow is so deep that a call to all loader/operator has gone out because the plows can't push the piles back any further. Snow is forecasted to start tomorrow 12:00 pm for the next 18-24 hours. So I am resting/feeding up for the next big push


So could someone make some money if they came down with a loader with a blower on the back and a 3/4 ton with a plow? I have to be in DC for a interview on thursday I was going to fly in but now I am thinking about loading up the gear and heading down. Feel free to call me bob 6033433990


----------



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't think I would want to plow with my 3/4 ton in unfamiliar ground let alone trying to plow 30 inches of snow and another 10-15 more..
I would rather take my tractor down.


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wallace;992464 said:


> I don't think I would want to plow with my 3/4 ton in unfamiliar ground let alone trying to plow 30 inches of snow and another 10-15 more..
> I would rather take my tractor down.
> 
> View attachment 72658
> ...


Yea I was thinking the tractor with my 5ft blower would do well down there. If I am going to make the trek I might as well bring the plow.


----------



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2008)

Let me know when your leaving I will load up and caravan down with ya..
Looks like you'll be going down I84 and that's right by me
Hmmm maybe after we get our 8-10 inch storm wed we may rethink about going down


----------



## ESA Snow (Feb 5, 2010)

I am in the Baltimore area and plowing like crazy. Right now my plow is not raising up and I need some parts brought to me (I can fix it myself if needed) Is there anywhere in Baltimore that has 24 hour Plow service for parts?


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

Is there work down there to go around ready to head somewhere with two trucks and a tractor just looking to get in contact with someone first


----------



## ESA Snow (Feb 5, 2010)

There is a TON of work. The city needs contracters because streets still are not plowed from last weekends storm. call 410-396-5752 or 410-385-4826 Bids are coming in about $150 an hour


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

good thing global warming wont be kicking in anytime soon you guys would look like NO


----------



## Excavator nut (Jan 1, 2010)

I was wrong two blizzards in one week. Pulled a 31 hour run to push snow, a 6 hour white out conditions. Pretty had to drive and SEE. I am about tired of this snow, will be working the next few days on trucking snow to spoils piles. Using a loader and dump truck.


----------



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2008)

Well after seeing our forcast for only 4-6" I decided to load the trailer with my snow blowers and head to MD.
We got loaded around 4pm and I went south I ended up hitting some real heavy snow...I was running my 4wd F250 with my Blizzard 8100 hung on the front and pulling my 35' gooseneck...We were like a unstopable tank!
We rolled into town around 10:35pm and we were all sold out by 12 went to the hotel room got some sleep.
We left for home around 10am and it was snowing worse than the night before....
They shut down the interstates.
I had to run all the back roads, talk about a long trip home.
We got home around 10pm.

So guess where I am at now????
I am back in Md....I loaded to tractors and came right back down.
Moved snow all day today and have worked lined up for all day tomorrow....wesport
It starting to catch up we are really dragging a$$
But at $150 bucks an hour we perk right up!!!:bluebounc
Well time to get some sleep:salute:


----------



## Excavator nut (Jan 1, 2010)

Gettin ready for 2-4 incher on monday the 15, plow truck only no machines, Worked 13 hours moving snow with a bobcat, couldn't find a loader, all are being used to widen highways by the state


----------

